# I made a DIY tank divider..perfect for catching fish!



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

At one point, I wanted to make a moss wall. Then the seller never sent me the moss.  Then I just changed my mind altogether, but I had already bought those plastic mesh sheets from the craft section of WalMart.

Fast forward, and I'm swapping my tank over to saltwater and selling everything off. (yes, I will have a planted tank again, but much smaller) Do you know how hard it is to catch a 1" fish in a 120g tank?? :help: 

I had gotten pretty good at it, but last night, I had someone coming over, and I've caught a cold or the flu, so I'm feeling lightheaded and crabby and wanted the least BS possible.

I drained about half the water. I took 3 sheets of the mesh and zip tied them together at the tops and bottoms and then a couple ties where they overlapped. Stuck it in the tank, and it was trying to move around. Took more zip ties and fastened it to the tank brace. Now the only problem is that the bottom wants to float up, even though I'm sticking it into the substrate.

So...the only thing I will do differently for the next time is tie some heavy washers to the bottom.

Best part is, I have less than $5 invested, I did it myself, and I can jusd toss it under the tank and not worry about it being damaged. :icon_smil


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

how handy. 

How about lead plant weights on the bottom to keep it from floating..


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I gave my last ones away, and the husband has all sorts of goodies in the garage. But that would work fine!


----------

